# Vapowire Kanthal Spooling - Mod



## Alex (24/7/14)

Feed the wire out of the corner of the box and shut the lid.





No more exploding spools of wire.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

Awesome tip, thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (24/7/14)

nice one @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

